# Toning Sneakers?



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 16, 2010)

Are these worth it if your not going to wear them all day? I think I want to get Reebok's version. I want some just for workouts though so I'd probaly wear them about 45mins a day. Will that even make a big difference during my workout? Or are they more for people who will wear them longer? Do you think their just a fad, or do they actually help tone ur legs?

  	Thanks for any replies!


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 16, 2010)

i'm curious too.  i was looking at new running shoes the other day and the sales associate was all about these.  it was hard to tell if he truly thought that they were awesome or if he was just wanting to make a sale...esthetically i didn't like them though.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 27, 2010)

My boyfriend got me a pair of Sktechers Shape Ups for Xmas.  I have been wearing them around the house for now, just for about 20 minutes a day while doing housework.  It takes a bit to get used to and my knees hurt the first time I wore them.  Now that my body is used to them, I am going to head out for a walk with them tomorrow.  How effective they really are, I am not too sure yet, but I can tell you that while wearing them, I found I was forced to stand up straighter and I could feel the back of my thighs and butt "working" harder.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 29, 2010)

i will be keen to hear how you get on with them!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think it would be worthwhile for a regular workout and might even make it more dangerous. That's just my opinion though. If they're meant to be comfortable enough to be worn all day then they are probably not going to add much to an hour work out. I think it's just a booster and residual toning from walking around all day. 

  	That said, I have had them on my wishlist for a few years now and now that they're wildly popular some cuter wearable ones are coming out.


----------



## InfiniteSarah (Sep 25, 2011)

I will be honest, I had the Skechers Tone Ups for the last year, and they did nothing for me. To top that off, I had knee surgery this year. My knee has been hurting ever since, and my dr said that was not normal. I decided to stop wearing the Tone Ups 2 months ago, and honestly, my knee ceased all hurting! Not sure how good these are for your knees in general. But as far as weight loss or toning up, they get a big, fat F- from me. After 10 months and no change? Fail.


----------



## Redz24 (Feb 17, 2012)

My mum bought the sketcher's and she could feel them working the day after. She wears them every day or when she's not is her work shoe's.


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

I was wondering about these too. I wonder what percentage of people these worked for.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 2, 2012)

MrsR3d said:


> I will be honest, I had the Skechers Tone Ups for the last year, and they did nothing for me. To top that off, I had knee surgery this year. My knee has been hurting ever since, and my dr said that was not normal. I decided to stop wearing the Tone Ups 2 months ago, and honestly, my knee ceased all hurting! Not sure how good these are for your knees in general. But as far as weight loss or toning up, they get a big, fat F- from me. After 10 months and no change? Fail.



 	Whoa, someone else with knee problems!  I got a pair for work, and have been having aggrevated knee issues ever since!  They did nothing to tone my legs, and weren't comfortable at all, on top of the knee issues that started.  My dad said that he saw something on TV about the toning sneakers doing something to knees... so I think you're onto something...


----------



## stolenkiss12 (Mar 11, 2012)

The Reebok's are amaazing, I jog in them, it is very hard, but you get used to it, and does make a difference on your thighs, muscles and butt. It's really good.


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 21, 2012)

stolenkiss12 said:


> The Reebok's are amaazing, I jog in them, it is very hard, but you get used to it, and does make a difference on your thighs, muscles and butt. It's really good.


 
	I've been thinking about getting these. I think I'll give them a go!


----------

